# 10 Gauge owners and Patternmaster tubes



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey All,

Im looking at purchasing a patternmaster long range choke tube and have question.

I cannot find the constriction of the tube, so will larger shot sizes become an issue at all with the tighter constriction of the long range tube? I know as speeds aka pressures increase, tighter constrictions can and will cause problems. Does anybody have any personal experience with this tube?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It is my understanding that the patternmaster does not use constriction, but has nubs in the choke for stopping the wad. I believe ther are some restrictions on the type of shot, like black cloud, that can be shot throught them.

I am sure others will reply, but go to their website for more info.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

You have a 10 gauge and your still looking for a Pattern Master!!!!! WOW


----------

